# 10" Craftsman Table saw given to me



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Well I just got a surprise given to me the other night. A friend was given a 10" Craftsman table saw and did not have any use for it so ask me if I wanted it and I said sure. LOL now I have 3 table saws. Not sure yet how old it is but it does have a steel table that is rusted. Now I have to figure out how to clean it. Any good ideals on how and what would be the easiest way to clean the rust off.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That's great I always heard for that WD40 and a real fine steel wool.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Check:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=632

Ed


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Boeshield works great. Also, I had inherited one a while back (now passed off to a friend) and I was able to get the owner's manual from Ridgid tools. Check on a couple of the old tool websites and you can get an Idea of the vintage of the saw.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks all.

Thanks reible for the link.


----------



## ryan.s (Mar 17, 2005)

The table saw I have now is an old craftsman that was given to me by a friend as well. What I did was first tried some rust remover from Walmart which helped a little but didn't really do the trick. I ended taking my 1/4 " sander and going over the entire cast iron top and extensions of the table saw. The top looks and feels brand new now. Took the entire saw apart and cleaned and lubed all the parts. I must say it came out pretty nice and runs really quite and strong.


----------



## psal2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Mineral spirits work well to get the rust into a nice gooey substance than sand.


----------

